# Identify the breed



## JadeRyanKelly526 (Oct 24, 2006)

What is this dog?










Owner says Pom/Maltese. I have looked at pom/maltese crosses and I definitely see pom, but not Maltese. 

What do you think?

-Jade


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

I already said Shepherd/Chow!!!!!


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

There is absolutely NO Pomeranian in there


----------



## mistee06 (Oct 28, 2006)

i definately think the owner of the dog is LYING to you....judging by the stroller in the picture i'd say that dog is about 30 lbs...and ive NEVER seen a pom or a maltese (or a cross of the two) that big...it looks like it might possibly have border collie or something in it???? maybe some sheppard(because of the markings) or could even be rotti...We have a few rotti Xs in right now that only weigh 30 lbs....so i know its possible...i think its a pretty cute dog regardless!!!


----------



## JadeRyanKelly526 (Oct 24, 2006)

Well I am going to meet the dog and I can usually tell how much they weigh(well I can make guesses, but the vet will know for sure when I go there-which I will do ASAP. 

Border Collie? I am not sure. 

I was looking for a dog 30 lbs or less so if she is around that range it will be fine. The only reason for that is because I originally was moving to Idaho-which I am not doing and was going to live in an apartment that possibly had a weight limit.


----------



## mistee06 (Oct 28, 2006)

i wouldnt get a dog until you had living arragements figured out FIRST, i know how hard it is to resist getting a dog, trust me ive been fighting the urge for 8 months now, but you have to think about yourself first. If you do get a dog, what if there are no apartments/townhouses etc that accept dogs...are you prepared to be homeless because you adopted a dog right before you moved?? It would be a smarter idea to wait until you find an apartment in your new town that accepts dogs before adopting one  Im not trying to be rude or anything...but it just seems like you dont have everything planned out in your new town yet and you should wait until you do to welcome a new dog into your life 

SORRY!!! I JUST RE READ YOUR POST THAT YOUR NOT MOVING ANYMORE!!! (but im leaving this on here so if someone else thats going to adopt before moving thinks about getting a dog before they have things planned out)


----------



## mistee06 (Oct 28, 2006)

oh my..sorry i just re read your post..haha your not moving anymore.. LOL dumb ass me...


----------



## JadeRyanKelly526 (Oct 24, 2006)

lol. Yeah, I'm confusing myself and everyone else. Sorry about that! I'll try to clarify better next time.


----------



## JadeRyanKelly526 (Oct 24, 2006)

What is that mixed with? Looks Corgi-ish..lol.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Instead of asking us, why don't you ask the professionals? Like, the shelter staff..and Veterinarian....? 

It seems that you are picking every dog you find, instead of meeting a dog in PERSON first, and deciding if you like them.

Like Mistee said, I think you should have your situation worked out first. Throwing a shelter dog into a crowded, busy house isn't real fair. When are you going to get a dog? Soon? Have you even gone to the shelter to meet some of these dogs in person?


----------



## JadeRyanKelly526 (Oct 24, 2006)

Gosh, I was just asking. My life is fine. It isn't that busy. 

I have to start out by looking at photos first. Isn't that how you find them in the first place? Than at that point I decide if I would like visit with the dog. 

I have a meeting set up with the first dog.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, then to answer your question...no, the dog goes NOT look "Corgi-ish" 

Chow/Lab probably

If you have a shelter in your area, I would PHYSICALLY GO there, and see dogs. If you think something looks right to you, then you can immediately see it, and see how they react, and get a sense of their temperment. 
Instead of ONLY looking online to see if you like a dog, check a dog out online that you think looks suitable for you, and then go there to meet the dog. It's just a suggestion

What do you think people did BEFORE there was even Internet? They went to the shelter to look for themselves..


----------



## JadeRyanKelly526 (Oct 24, 2006)

I plan on doing that. I don't drive so it's a lot more difficult for more to go down to the shelters myself. We do have a close shelter here in Tacoma which I can probably ride my bike to, but I looked online and I didn't see smaller sized dogs there. Only large ones and I don't want a huge dog right now. I'm still looking, and deciding-trying to find characteristics I like in the dog, researching the breeds(that it says they are mixed with-although it's a catch 22 with mixes..you never know what personality traits are going to show through)

Believe me, I'm thinking this through. It's been on my mind for 3 or 4 months now.


----------



## mistee06 (Oct 28, 2006)

just a quick note about shelters and the interenet....we never advertise our smaller dogs on the internet because we'd get phone calls out the yingyang...so I'd definately go look for yourself at teh shelter...small dogs are all the rage right now so you never know what you'll find


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

The first pic is still loading, so I'll comment on the second dog posted.

I can maybe see a bit of Corgi in him, but he looks like a Finnish Spitz mix to me. I'll edit this when the first pic loads and I'll comment on him.

Ok, the first pup you posted does not look like he has Maltese in him AT ALL. A chance of Pom if the other dog in the mix was a LOT bigger. He reminds me of a Chow/Rottie mix that a friend of mine had. It also looks like it might have some sheltie in him. Maybe a Pom/Sheltie...Although it is hard to tell a lot of the dog because of the stupid outfit he is wearing. lol 

Good luck with picking out your perfect pooch!


----------



## JadeRyanKelly526 (Oct 24, 2006)

LOL. Not my doing. I don't want to dress the dog up. Yeah, I don't see Maltese at all either. It makes me a bit curious. I think the photo though makes her look a lot bigger than she might be. Or it's the fur! lol. The coloring reminds me of a Rottie as well. Sheltie? I don't see that.. I looked at the kelpie and I think I agree with who said that as well..

I thought the dog in the 2nd pic looked kind of like a fox and I couldn't think of any other dog that reminded me of a fox except for the Corgi so I looked at that first. 

Thanks for all the advice.. You guys are probably correct in saying some shelters don't even post their small dogs. If I don't get the first dog- no reason why not than I will take some time to go to the shelter here in Tacoma first and see. Thanks!


----------



## Dog-Gone-Crazy (Oct 30, 2006)

I see NO matleese in her at ALL. My dog is half malteese and is only 5 pounds... She looks a lot larger.


----------



## Theuderic (Aug 1, 2006)

I agree with Shepherd/Chow.










Thats a pic of a shepherd/chow, which looks exactly like the original pic.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

EXCELLENT post! You are dead-on! (Theuderic)


----------



## PureBred1 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Dogs*

The first pic, I'd say Border/Shep, and I agree- maybe some Rotti....



The second pic, Corgi/Canaan, I'm almost positive....


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Dogs*

Be careful in Tacoma they have one HORRIBLE shelter that charges way too much like 350 too much for a non-vetted dog.
I would think Shep/border she looks a little too small for a chow but could be shep/chow/border never know.


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

Well theres definatly no way that 1st dog comes anywhere near a Pom/Maltese. It has the coloring of a tibetan mastiff but the size and ears are wrong, so I'd say it has some bored collie mixed with it. But I'm no expert.


----------



## lb_gf10 (Mar 26, 2007)

I just adopted a pom/collie and it's not even that big full grown (5 years) the owner might be lying.


----------

